# Free Beaches



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Are there any other free beaches where you can drive on them like jebel ali free beach?
lat 24°59'2.77"N
lon 55° 1'12.93"E

thos are the cord to the jebel ali free beach. If you know of a free beach you can drive on please let me know the name, where it is, and it would be rad if you could also post the lat and lon cords.

Thanks
mrbig


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Mr. Big,
we drive to/on the beach close to the palm.
25.06.52.46 N, 55.10.13.53 E, this is where you enter the beach from the road
Cheers


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

many thanks tiscalina, going to google earth it right now


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Fantastic, we have actually been there and couldnt find it again. Thanks sooo much. Anyone else have others?


----------



## sandmuppet (Sep 10, 2009)

Mr Big

Hi there. Any idea can one Kite surf at those locations?

sm


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

sandmuppet said:


> Mr Big
> 
> Hi there. Any idea can one Kite surf at those locations?
> 
> sm


the one I listed the stretch of beach is only about 300 yards and every time I have been there hasnt been too much wind. But there are no rules that say you can not kite surf, its free, drive your vehicle on the beach kinda beach.

The 2nd beach listed is longer but usually more crowded. Again it has no rules, free beach drive your vehicle ect.. I think you would just have a probelm with people getting in the way.

I would say go with the 2nd beach though since the jebel ali beach is so short.

my 2cents
mrbig


----------



## sandmuppet (Sep 10, 2009)

mr Big

Thanks for the info. Will go have a look at the 2nd one.

sm


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

As far as I know there is only one beach where kite surfing is allowed. It's on the Jumeire Beach road between the Beach Park and the Offshore Sailing Club.

You can not miss it as on a windy day you can see the kites from the road.

It is my understanding that kite surfing is not allowed on any other beaches because of the danger it puts other beach users in.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Was at the free beach listed about that is near the Burj al arab today and there were two kite surfers there while we were there. So no problems there.


----------



## sandmuppet (Sep 10, 2009)

Great to hear will definitely have to go have a look at it then.

sm


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

Kitesurfing - Dubai Kite Beach near University of Wollongong but not on Fridays. Banned in most other locations near Dubai city. Jebel Ali Beach no access as of July 2007 due to construction. Kiters need a Dubai kitesurfing license, see dubaikiteclub.com for information. 

Just because two people are not following the rules does not make it right!


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

Who am I. I am a person who wishes to use a beach without tripping over kite lines laying in the sand. 
Swim without dodging out off control kite boarders. I'm the person who helped the mother and child who where hit by a kite boarder who was coming into the beach.
Kid got a broken arm, Mother bruises and the kite boarder...well the dude walked away with out a mark.
Beaches are for everybody to enjoy and where their is conflict of usage they have to be keep them seperate for every ones benefit.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

For your enjoyment I added pics from yesterdays beach trip to jumeriah free beach.
One is of Ainsley my daughter, then of Aston my son. The others you can figure out.

Thanks
mrbig


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

a few more


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

mrbig said:


> lat 24°59'2.77"N
> lon 55° 1'12.93"E


Is there some kind of an address? or everything goes by lat n lon?


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

mrbig said:


> a few more


looks good, was it a private beach? Coz i don see too many ppl out there.

Jeep looks good as well


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

basically there are no adresses here. Most all directions are given using landmarks. ITs crazy. So most people share cool places to go using gps cords.

Nope not private, it was a free beach that anyone can go to as long as you have 4x4.

thanks


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

Mr. Big, you can go with a "normal" car, a friend of us came with us in her car and she could amost drive to the water.
Expat09, if you are driving from Madinat Jumairah towards the Palm the beach is short before the palm, you can see the free space between the big villas. The entrance is at a bus stop.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

tiscalina said:


> Mr. Big, you can go with a "normal" car, a friend of us came with us in her car and she could amost drive to the water.
> Expat09, if you are driving from Madinat Jumairah towards the Palm the beach is short before the palm, you can see the free space between the big villas. The entrance is at a bus stop.


Yeah most stop right before you have to go down the slight hill to get on the beach. I helped a little landrover that was 4x4 last weekend he was off on the left hand side, stuck all the way to his axles. Jeeps rock.


----------

